# EVH Camo Guitar



## Dino

http://cgi.ebay.com/Striped-CAMO-Cu...k-/300559442927?pt=Guitar&hash=item45fabd23ef


----------



## Wycked Lester

Thats pretty cool, I dig it. Did you build it?


----------



## Dino

Wycked Lester said:


> Thats pretty cool, I dig it. Did you build it?



Thanks!
Yeah, I did build it myself.

Had to pull the auction though.
Too much hassle with eBay.

Thanks again for the compliment.


----------



## Wycked Lester

did you make the neck too or is it a warmouth or something?


----------



## JayCM800

Wycked Lester said:


> did you make the neck too or is it a warmouth or something?


From his auction: "It features a Charvel San Dimas style alder body, a Musikraft 21 fret birdseye maple neck with a “C” shape neck carve, Grover tuners, a direct mounted Seymour Duncan “Custom Custom” humbucker, and an Original Floyd Rose tremolo."


----------



## rich24a

I love that, it's a really original interpretation of a classic design... It's nice to see someone who doesn't just want to be like a EVH fan-boy and create an exact replica of the Frankenstrat...


----------



## wizard_37

How much for that bad boy, cause being from Louisiana i like the camo stuff alot, thought about camoing my half stack.


----------



## jcmjmp

You're the spray can guy.... didn't you try to sell an EVH replica for 2'500 on here a while back.


No - He didn't build that guitar. Its his paint work and assembly.


----------



## blues_n_cues

it would work for me if it had 22 frets.


----------



## wizard_37

ROFLMAO @ "spray can guy", classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

